# Do you still believe in Heroes ?



## krimynal (9 Sep 2013)

So , 
Last Friday I was in one of my university class , when my teacher asked us : Do you still believe in heroes ?

We all had to answer on a sheet of paper , around 250 words , and explain if we did , then we had to explain why ....

I answered but when I got back home , I thought of my answer and I wasn't satisfied , I felt like I rushed it and I could of maybe say things better ( the 250 words really kept me from talking a lot )

I then decided to answer it on my own , finally It took 7 pages written by hand , I typed it out and put it on the internet. 

Here's the link : http://www.joeystlaurent.com/ylabbe/

just want to know your impression on this.

Keep in mind that I'm French and I'm currently taking grammar classes at the university to get my English better !

Thanks a lot , any comments would be appreciated !


----------



## JorgSlice (9 Sep 2013)

Heroes are not those in capes or comic books.

Heroes are everyday people that make selfless sacrifices to overcome great misfortune, suffering, turmoil for the benefit of others. Heroes are people that put their lives at risk keeping complete strangers safe.

There's a hero in each one of us, but few act on it.


----------



## krimynal (9 Sep 2013)

basically what I said in my text ....


----------



## s2184 (9 Sep 2013)

"Do you still believe in heroes ?

I have questions about this question. 

I have read your response, it looks ok, but it didn't impress me.


----------



## krimynal (9 Sep 2013)

can you explain more ? 

I mean tell me what you like / dislike etc.


----------



## s2184 (9 Sep 2013)

Likes: Real life examples & how you are connecting them.

Dislikes: Wrong Sequences, Not seeing the bigger picture, Too much elaboration on examples & lack of focus on ideas. 

Just for fun, If I grade this , I will give you a B. ;D


----------



## krimynal (9 Sep 2013)

s2184 said:
			
		

> Likes: Real life examples & how you are connecting them.
> 
> Dislikes: Wrong Sequences, Not seeing the bigger picture, Too much elaboration on examples & lack of focus on ideas.
> 
> Just for fun, If I grade this , I will give you a B. ;D



alright thanks ! lol 

well I did it just for the fun of it , because technically my teacher asked us about if we still believed in everyday heroes , other than superheroes , and everything .... so I decided to kinda put in the military side of things since here in Quebec , for some reason people seem to dislike a lot the army .... So I thought about maybe presenting this side , and maybe let them see that we are not all bad guys that just wants to kill other people ....


----------



## mariomike (10 Sep 2013)

krimynal said:
			
		

> well I did it just for the fun of it , because technically my teacher asked us about if we still believed in everyday heroes , other than superheroes , and everything .... so I decided to kinda put in the military side of things since here in Quebec , for some reason people seem to dislike a lot the army .... So I thought about maybe presenting this side , and maybe let them see that we are not all bad guys that just wants to kill other people ....



Reminds me of the Rudyard Kipling poem, "Tommy".

"We aren't no thin red 'eroes, nor we aren't no blackguards too,
But single men in barricks, most remarkable like you;"
http://www.poetryloverspage.com/poets/kipling/tommy.html


----------



## krimynal (10 Sep 2013)

that was a really nice poem , never heard of it before !


----------



## Journeyman (10 Sep 2013)

We can't all be heroes; somebody has to sit on the curb and clap as they go by. 
             _~Will Rogers_


----------



## krimynal (10 Sep 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> We can't all be heroes; somebody has to sit on the curb and clap as they go by.
> _~Will Rogers_



hehe nice quote !


----------

